# BSW uf110 E90 Questions



## look4firstbmw (May 28, 2006)

Ok, so I have my 2007 BMW 328i sedan with stock speakers and what not. I am looking for clean and powerful bass that isnt gonna take up my whole car. The Subwoofer made by BSW looks great but I had a few questions.

1) To receive the powerful bass in a reasonable listening quality do I also need to purchase the stage 1 upgrade first, or will the sub system be enough? The most important thing to me is thumpin bass. I'm ok i guess with the system now other than the lowly bass output.

2) How hard is it to install? I am not good at all when it comes to tools and installing stuff like this. I live in NC, so its not like I can visit the BSW place in Atlanta. Has anyone else tried the install?

3) How powerful is this sub system? Like i said, bass is the most important thing.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

If you are looking for just a bass upgrade than the uf110 will work perfect for you 

Installation and install guides are designed to be installed by our customers.

It runs at ~300W so it gets plenty of bass into the vehicle. If you are happy with the overall performance and just want bass it will be an awesome upgrade!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I decided to extend this through Sunday. That will be the final day!!!

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $200. No catches, no restrictions. FREE Ground Shipping inside the CONUS.

10% Off ANYTHING. Can be combined with the above Free Shipping. Use the code and get 10%. This can add up quickly!

Use Code bsw10bf

$100 Off uf110 Subwoofer System for BMW e9x

Use Code uf110bf


----------

